# Your type really can't change?



## clavio (May 19, 2010)

I read somewhere that your type is your type from birth and it doesn't change ever. I am fairly certain that I was a different type when I was younger (not sure what type exactly, but probably some sort of IxxJ type). When it happened I remember thinking I was going crazy/developed add. So is it really true that your type cannot change?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

In theory, no, you cannot change your type. You can absolutely change who you are, though! Here's an example of what I mean by that. When you are young, you primarily use your dominant function. For you as an ISTP, this would be Ti. As you get older, you gain better command over your other functions: Se, Ni, etc. When you said you started to go crazy in contrast to your usual calm and introverted demeanor, that would be a sign of Se developing. In a way, you are growing into yourself, realizing a potential that was already there.

Your original type code, however, remains the same. (Again, in theory.)


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

your type can change, just not with small time influence or sheer willpower alone. a traumatic event can easily change a persons type. maybe not drastically though, a person can't just go from being an INFP to an ESTJ


----------



## Tacos (May 10, 2010)

I was definetly a J when I was younger.
Now I'm a P.

I think its because in school they told us to be organized and all that and when I grew up I began to have more my own opinions and blah blah blah


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that your type can change, but never to a large degree. I used to be somewhat ENFP, then I discovered the joys of solitude. Over time, I gradually became a stronger INTP, although being strongly INTP was always part of me, I just didn't notice until later because I was around people I trusted so often.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think type can change but development of other functions occur.

After reading about INTJ in early development and showing it to my mother it just makes sense that I have always been INTJ. 

I have been through a several of traumatic events and life changing experiences. I simply strategised around and developed other functions which gave me more understanding of feelings in myself (and others). I have always been this way.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think that as we develop, we are somewhat unstable, but not a different type...I can tell that from an early age, I was definitely ENFP. But I think that I had a lot of conflicts...I had this view of what of what I could be; seeing that I wasn't that, I began to hate myself.In addition to that, I didn't see positive things that could happen, I saw negative things that could happen. At points I would also fall into anal retentive behavior...I would make plans to accomplish insane goals and try and match these idealistic visions I had for myself. I used planning to get around my attention deficit disorder, and that put me through a lot of stress. I actually became the kind of person who couldn't deal with change and who had to have things stay the same. I remember taking the test when I was 14 and getting INFJ...which I am not! lol

I can see how that somewhat coincided with my cognitive functions. I think it's like what two people above me said, the addition of cognitive functions, but also gaining better command over them.

I do know that I always had extroverted intuition as my dominant function...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I disagree.
I'm certain that, given time and resources, I could change my type.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't think you can change your type...you can change your behavior, but depending on how drastically you change it, it could make you go crazy lol
It can't feel right...


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking back I was always an ENFP but I used to be super E and now I'm a milder E. Also I think my N got weaker. MY F & P have definitely stayed in tact.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Take Scrooge (yeah, I know, he's a fictional character), for instance. His life - presumable his type - completely changes after his 'experience'.
This 'change' is comparable to a religious conversion; it _does_ occur, but just how 'deep' is the change?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

That doesn't mean his type changed. His behavior changed but it's hard to judge someone's type based on that. And wouldn't it also be possible, in a situation like that, that the person was not acting the way they really were inside and that a life change could open their eyes up to who they really are?


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Take Scrooge (yeah, I know, he's a fictional character), for instance. His life - presumable his type - completely changes after his 'experience'.
> This 'change' is comparable to a religious conversion; it _does_ occur, but just how 'deep' is the change?


that's just unhealthy personality changing to healthy personality. there's no personality that makes people greedy old crotchfarts. his type didn't change at all.


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> I think that as we develop, we are somewhat unstable, but not a different type...I can tell that from an early age, I was definitely ENFP. But I think that I had a lot of conflicts...I had this view of what of what I could be; seeing that I wasn't that, I began to hate myself.In addition to that, I didn't see positive things that could happen, I saw negative things that could happen. At points I would also fall into anal retentive behavior...I would make plans to accomplish insane goals and try and match these idealistic visions I had for myself. I used planning to get around my attention deficit disorder, and that put me through a lot of stress. I actually became the kind of person who couldn't deal with change and who had to have things stay the same. I remember taking the test when I was 14 and getting INFJ...which I am not! lol
> 
> I can see how that somewhat coincided with my cognitive functions. I think it's like what two people above me said, the addition of cognitive functions, but also gaining better command over them.
> 
> I do know that I always had extroverted intuition as my dominant function...


Wow, that sounds just like me! I was also very extreme in my thinking (probably due to my ESFJ mother, who thought everything was a matter of life or death.) Yet, over time, as I would constantly throw myself under the bus into the most ridiculous and outlandish stressful situations, I've learned a lot! Now, my functions are slowly starting to balance more, which is awesome. But I still struggle with being comfortable being an ENFP and having such good insight and intuition that it almost, and sometimes gets in the way of logical and organized thinking!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm of the opinion that, prior to discovering the glory of SCIENCE, I was an INFP. It would have lasted until seven or eight, mind you. When I started being a rebel is when I got away from that F... I'm glad I'm not an INFP anymore.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I was, as a child, very emotionally driven and unable to be detached and make logical objective decisions. I would say my school years were for the most part quite traumatic in terms of being bullied relentlessly. Now I'm happy and come out as INTPk whereas before it was INFP. I'm not sure whether it was my natural preference being hidden for many years through adversity or my natural preference changing as a response to adversity. Certainly as I've become more content I've become more and more T.


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

I think your type can change as you get older, Maybe you might learn something different and it'll change.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Types can change and depending on where you were originally this isn't necessarily all that hard to see. If someone was close to the edge between a couple traits, then it may be easier to switch sides in some cases,e.g. a thinker starts using their heart more for making decisions. While it may not be easy or simple, I believe it can be done. Course there are limits to this and everyone has to develop whatever potential they were given initially.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

jbking said:


> Types can change and depending on where you were originally this isn't necessarily all that hard to see. If someone was close to the edge between a couple traits, then it may be easier to switch sides in some cases,e.g. a thinker starts using their heart more for making decisions. While it may not be easy or simple, I believe it can be done. Course there are limits to this and everyone has to develop whatever potential they were given initially.


Well, yes and no. A feeler or thinker might start using their tertiary/inferior judgment function when they're stressed, but nevertheless they are still a thinker or feeler. For instance, a stressed INFJ might start using Ti instead of Fe, but nevertheless they don't change type--they don't become an INTP or INTJ. Also, an older INFJ might start using Ti as it becomes better developed with age--consider it a balancing with the onset of maturity. This follows with any other type as well.


----------



## njchick (Apr 8, 2010)

As a child you were ITP because as children out personalities are not defined. IE. I was ESP as a child, I probably used both F and T but around age 13 establish or chose T. You most likely chose S instead of N. This is a great site about kids and MBTI regarding ITP.
Portrait of an ITP Child


----------

